

Graph Visualization for Apache log files - mixmax
http://www.burlaca.com/2009/01/graph-visualization-apache-logs/

======
diN0bot
this is awesome. fun, and at first glance reveals interesting data (though not
more than analytics, which is actually a good way to check validity).

